# Retreving my Lost Dial-Up password



## saiaspire (May 4, 2006)

I use BSNL BROADBAND and so i am  not able to acess www.bitme.org.

I used to use this site on my dial-up connection, now i forgot my dialup password but it's saved in the connection settings. I use Win Xp.

But i want to check my account status at my isp page, can anyone suggest a software that will reveal my password.

Pls Help.


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 4, 2006)

Try "Network and Dial-up Password Revealer" from *www.rixler.com/download/dpasrec.zip
Or just google for "Password Revealer"


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2006)

Thats a piece of cake!!

You must be having the Sancharnet Dial-Up broucher (assuming you have a sancharnet connection). Just go to *registration.sancharnet.in:8080. Click on Forgot Password (Something Like that). Enter the code on the broucher when prompted. You will now be able to change your password without knowing your original password.

Best of Luck


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 4, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Thats a piece of cake!!
> 
> You must be having the *Sancharnet* Dial-Up broucher (assuming you have a sancharnet connection



Wow !!!! How did u jump to the conclusion that his dial up ISP is BSNL ???


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2006)

mod-the-pc said:
			
		

> Wow !!!! How did u jump to the conclusion that his dial up ISP is BSNL ???



@ mod-the-PC 
Read the first post again.


----------



## mod-the-pc (May 17, 2006)

saiaspire said:
			
		

> I use *BSNL BROADBAND* and so i am  not able to acess www.bitme.org.
> 
> I used to use this site on my *dial-up connection*, now i forgot my dialup password but it's saved in the connection settings. I use Win Xp.
> 
> ...



This definitely does not tell anything about his dial-up ISP !!!


----------



## Desmond (May 17, 2006)

Chhod na yaar,

I said assuming it is Sancharnet.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (May 17, 2006)

Get Dialup Password Recover ..


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 21, 2006)

Instead of searching 4 softwares why dont u contact the BSNL helpdesk.Try it. It might b fruitful


----------

